# Marketplace for resale plastisol heat transfer numbers?



## beyondthedugout (Jul 10, 2014)

We work with a baseball organization and they've changed some of their colors for the 2015 season. We have quite a number of black, royal blue and red all star plastisol 8" jersey numbers from Transfer Express that from the fall season that we will no longer be using. Does anyone know if there is a market for these numbers? Most are still in the plastic packaging but TE will not take them back as they were purchsed over 30 days ago.


----------

